# making hambergur jerky



## dan the mano (Sep 8, 2018)

hi all , i want to go and try to  make /smoke some hamburger jerky. i would like a good recipe please ,and what kind of temperatures to go for, i believe final internal  temp is 165 . you see i make a lot of muscle jerky with no problem using my own recipe,i Have also tried this type of jerky before( hamburger type) with ... not good results ... ( turned out as glorified meat loaf)i don't like to go and get flavor packages , as i like to try to make my own mixtures from other people and using there experiences. 

 i thank you for your times and comments


----------



## mike243 (Sep 8, 2018)

I make deer jerky out of the ground and use pre measured mixes ,I will add extra pepper after I put it on the trays to dehydrate,might make some on the smoker this year


----------



## mike243 (Sep 8, 2018)

PS less fat is always better and keep frozen after making till you want to eat it,if left out I have had mold no matter the brand of the mix


----------



## hillbilly jim (Sep 8, 2018)

We freeze dry cooked hamburger meat. I steam it in a steamer pot for an hour. It's completely done and nothing left but lean.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 8, 2018)

Here's one I used for a while.
https://www.jerkyholic.com/jerkyholics-original-ground-beef-jerky/

I eventually decided I like whole muscle jerky better.
Most lately, I'm liking making pork loin jerky.
Pork, it's the other white meat.


----------



## dan the mano (Sep 9, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Here's one I used for a while.
> https://www.jerkyholic.com/jerkyholics-original-ground-beef-jerky/
> 
> I eventually decided I like whole muscle jerky better.
> ...




 I've never thought of that before pork loin jerky.youll have to send me a recipe if you would .. id like to try that one ... im in the process of going to smoke a bunch of pork side ribs here in a few mins.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 9, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> I've never thought of that before pork loin jerky.youll have to send me a recipe if you would .. id like to try that one ... im in the process of going to smoke a bunch of pork side ribs here in a few mins.



Glad to help if I can.

https://www.jerkyholic.com/malaysian/
I roughly followed this, but added things (flavors) I like. Cyan, Ginger Root (powdered), and some red pepper flakes.
It tastes really good, and not too hot.

For a different, maple sweet jerky:
https://www.jerkyholic.com/sweet-maple-pork-jerky/
I ran this one pretty much as stated. I used what syrup I could find, Lite Mrs. Butterworth's.
Then the wife pointed out we have some real Maple syrup (Kirkland Brand). So next time I want to try that to see if I can get a sweeter maple taste.

It's experimenting with flavors you like beyond the basic recipe.
I find putting about 1/2 tsp (teaspoon) of Cyan to a pound of meat (Whole or Ground) gives me an "afterburn" in the throat I like.
Red pepper flakes make little hot spots scattered around the jerky that gives it an eye opener (in a good way).
After racking the jerky and before drying, you can sprinkle on Black Pepper to make it bite back.
I also tend to reduce the salt to some degree. Or sometimes use Lawry's Seasoned Salt in place of plain or Kosher salt. But be aware different coarseness of salt can change the overall saltiness of the final jerky.
If it calls for Soy Sauce, I use low sodium (salt) Soy Sauce.
I basically try to print the recipe, then do notes as to my changes.
For example, I put 1 tsp of cyan in a batch. It took too much beer to eat it. So I reduced it to 1/2 tsp and prefer that.

Back when I started in my late teens, all I did was Salt and Pepper raw beef, and jerked it. (Dried the heck out of it.)

Lately I've been interested in using pork, and I think I prefer it. So now watch for Pork prices to pig up. Pork makes beautiful jerky, and it tastes great, and has a nice tear and chew.
And... it is way more affordable and consistent than beef is. ;)

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/whole-boneless-pork-loin/prod1480504.ip?xid=plp_product_1_2

I finally got a slicer from my Daughter in Washington State. Her Grandmother gave her one and she already had one. So she gave me the extra one.
I cleaned it up, sharpened it up, and it works fine for my use. I think the price on the box was $49.95 when new. If you are patient, and can stand to do a smidgen of labor, an inexpensive slicer will do great 1/4" thick cuts for making jerky.


----------



## dan the mano (Sep 9, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Glad to help if I can.
> 
> https://www.jerkyholic.com/malaysian/
> I roughly followed this, but added things (flavors) I like. Cyan, Ginger Root (powdered), and some red pepper flakes.
> ...




   damn wow thank you for the information here ... that sounds great , ill be trying that for sure . and you know i have tryed some pork jerky before ... vbut it didnt impress me to much .. however the way your talking about this and from your experience sounds great. again im gonna try this one for sure . just gonna have to wait a while as i just got finished doing some ribs, thanks again


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 9, 2018)

Naw Tallbm, what you made is the real deal.
Who know's what that stuff is poking through the window.:confused:


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 9, 2018)

I thought I'd chime in and toss up this from our own forum..Bear's Step by Step!:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pork-loin-jerky-step-by-step-with-pics.244780/

As for Jerkyholic, I actually spoke to the owner because when you scale up his recipes, it's crazy expensive. You don't need so much liquid in those recipes..you want to submerge the meat/coat so it brines properly ,you don't need it swimming. I've done the Malayasian one from there, then I did sweet sriracha...and Bear's. I love seaseme oil like no tommorrow so my next batch will be an experiment to up that toasted seaseme oil flavour..

But Pork Jerky is wicked cheaper..and honestly? Pork is a better jerky meat over all. You'd be surprised how it's not a novelty like commercial makers act like. That's a legit jerky, it holds up well and can be nice and chewy. Only lasted 3 days when I made it here..and there was roughly 6 pounds of it in the house to give you an idea ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 10, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I thought I'd chime in and toss up this from our own forum..Bear's Step by Step!:
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pork-loin-jerky-step-by-step-with-pics.244780/
> 
> ...



Well, Valkyrie can probably eat 3 pounds by herself.
My little guy loves the Malaysian version I made. I would've thought it too hot for him.


----------



## tropics (Sep 10, 2018)

Dan I have made Thai Jerky using Pork no one can tell it is not Beef. I followed dirtsailors recipe
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/thai-jerky-batch-3.259044/
Richie


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Well, Valkyrie can probably eat 3 pounds by herself.
> My little guy loves the Malaysian version I made. I would've thought it too hot for him.


She isn't the beggar though..it's the Chihuahua we also have, who looks like a pork sausage that is ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 10, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> She isn't the beggar though..it's the Chihuahua we also have, who looks like a pork sausage that is ;)



My little mix has a shape.
Round is a shape, right? :D


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> My little mix has a shape.
> Round is a shape, right? :D


I think so! I told my chihuahua if he doesn't stop trying to climb in the smoker I'll just make smoked chihuahua breakfast links :P


----------

